# 2006 NE Whizzer



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

June 24th, this Sunday is the 40 Ford's car show at La Palma Park in Anaheim.
Ron Houk, is asked to show up with some of his Whizzer, he's putting together this one right now. A WZ 
I'll be there with my yellow 2006 NE Whizzer. 


Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm going to make a few changes to the bike,like use the worksman rims,maybe a brown seat, and gum wall tires.
I also lowered the forks 1", Just to lower the front end.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

I removed the 24mm intake valve and replaced it with a 1" intake  valve. I also reworked the combustion chamber,plus a few other things : )

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

To help tame down the yellow, some  flames and pinstriping were added. Thank you Tom!


Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm thinking about using saddlebags, a few more details


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

So... as you can see, I'm almost there.

I almost forgot...
 Whizzers have names, War Machine 

Ray


----------



## Thurman (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice job Ray. Looks killer.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks Dale, it took me a while to get this project going. Like all the rest. Good talking with you, and need to get more fork parts made up from you and Dan.
See you soon.

Ray


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2018)

I like it Ray!!!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks Dave! 
Still can't decide on the saddlebags,or black/red pedals.


Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

Show Time


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

Couple 300 cars so far.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

More pics


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

Can anyone identify this person???



Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

More on him ???




Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

More pics. ..


----------



## mason_man (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd like to thank Ron Houk and the 40 Ford guys for putting on a spectacular day. Lots of cool looking cars,bikes,food,and great people! 
Looking forward to next year! 

Ray


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 25, 2018)

nice cars and bikes love 40 fords who owns the incomplete black whizzer ambassador was it for sale? as im interested in purchasing one,


----------



## mason_man (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Whizzerbug,thank you.
Yes both, the Ambassador that's under construction, and the bluish Ambassador  are for sale.
Beware... bring a sack of money. 

Ray


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 26, 2018)

mason_man said:


> Hi Whizzerbug,thank you.
> Yes both, the Ambassador that's under construction, and the bluish Ambassador  are for sale.
> Beware... bring a sack of money.
> 
> Ray




ray do you have the owners name and contact # for the black ambassador ,thanks   al


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow nice turn out. It’s a shame Fred White is no longer with us he helped so much in my build and I kinda lost inspiration after his passing but i keep telling myself i need to get going again. Hopefully soon. Nice pics though!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 27, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> ray do you have the owners name and contact # for the black ambassador ,thanks   al



Hi Al, The owner wants to finish reconstructing the bike, I'll post pictures as soon as he does.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 27, 2018)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Wow nice turn out. It’s a shame Fred White is no longer with us he helped so much in my build and I kinda lost inspiration after his passing but i keep telling myself i need to get going again. Hopefully soon. Nice pics though!



Thank you. I know what you mean about Fred White.
Keep us posted on your project.
 Next I'm doing a 1962 Schwinn twin straight bar project.

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice looking bikes Ray! You do good work


----------



## mason_man (Jul 9, 2018)

racie35 said:


> Nice looking bikes Ray! You do good work



Thanks Buddy! 
Find me something from the VMBC this July!!

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Jul 10, 2018)

Will do, but you gotta come pick it up


----------

